# Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
This is the place to sell airride stuff or trade airride stuff. do not post any none airride products in this thread.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


_Modified by dashrendar at 11:23 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

Easystreet Autopilot Management
-Autopilot ECU/controller - 175psi unit
-All fittings needed, and lots extra
-5 Gal DOT black 9 port tank
-2 viair 380c
-Easystreet manifolds setup for 3/8", all PTC
-Custom door mount for a mkIV GTI
-Everything you need
*Sale Pending* 
Was used for a little over a year with no problems, I would recommend that you replace the compressor relays as they look to be a little corroded. 

















_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 8:23 PM 7-21-2009_


_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 8:11 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

I am parting the kit out, PM me if you are interested in anything. 
This stuff was on the car for less than 24 hours. Some of the stuff wasnt even ever used. 
ASCO 3/8 valve pack
AVS 7 switch box with wire extension
VIAR 400
SMC metal water trap
110/145 pressure switch


















Fitting list for the valves:
(1) 3/8 union T
(8 ) 3/8 - 3/8 PTC
(12) 3/8 - 3/8 hex nipple
(2) 3/8 - 1/4 PTC
(4) 3/8 T w/gauge fitting
(2) 3/8 T
(4) 1/8 - 1/8 90 degree gauge fitting








*$680 shipped for everything above*

VIAR Pressure switch *$25 shipped* (never used)


_Modified by Boosted20th2886 at 6:17 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (Boosted20th2886)*

Mason tech air ride
custom koni fronts with custom top mount
rear firestone aac bags
5gal tank
4 3/8 mani valves
7 switch box
dual viair 400 compressors
3/8 lines
needle valves
mufflers
copper hard line in rear, and more copper line will be included along with sale
needs new pressure switch. also selling to get something wont have to worry about and just stay with coils.
Looking for $2,500 orb&g's/h&r's plus cash 
this set-up was on Hinrichs BMP GLI
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4021710
thats hinrichs forsale thread.. i bought his car.. thats the way setup sits



_Modified by SpoolnGLI at 2:14 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

My car is for sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4237456


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

nvm


_Modified by FLMadness at 6:37 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Buy the SMC VALVES!*

I have a set of 8 SMC 1/2" valves. the piping i had painted flat black. i opt'd to use a manifold. looking to get 200 obo for all 8.


----------



## Cannon Fodder (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Buy the SMC VALVES! (SuCi0)*

This is a used but excellent working condition easy street air management system. comes with valves for front and rear, DOT approved airtank( i think it's either 4 or 5gallon tank), computer and controler to run the system, it will come with some new airline and the used airline that was on the car(1/4" and 3/8" line also all the 3/8" fittings) all the fittings on the valves and tank are for 1/4" line. comes with 2 chrome airlift compressors with 2 SMC water traps. the water traps have drain valves and removable cans. the whole system has about a half hour use if that. any questions or if you would like more or better pictures please email me. check all these parts new, this is a great deal. $1050.00 shipped ups ground. Please IM or email me for the other pictures of the airtank etc.

Here's a link to the computer control system:

http://www.easystreetair.com/i...D=706


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Buy the SMC VALVES! (andrew m.)*

will probably have 2 Uvair Aero sports soon for sale. just gotta order the new set up for my moms car and wont need them anymore. 
$250 shipped


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Buy the SMC VALVES! (corrado_sean2)*

this is kind of a feeler as of now i just want too see if there is any real interest in this








I have a full mk2/3, B3, corrado etc. air ride setup







the parts consist of the following.....
front bags- uvair over coil bags
rear- chapman universal kit already welded up
management- 
5 gallon air tank
viar 420 compressor(ill have to look)
4 asco 3/8's valves
two switches
all 3/8's lines and fittings needed to work
one viar dual needle gauge(white face)
1/8 gauge line
and everything else needed to make it all work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i only ran this setup on my mk3 for about 1500 miles then i put it on my b3 and never actually got the car running so it didnt get used.
I will include two front FK coilovers if needed( they were just purchased) for an extra fee.
I would like to get as close to what i spent on all this which was arounf $1600 but im only looking for about $1200 shipped OBO for it ALL!!!!!
Here are a few pics that i have
























































i can get more detailed pics if needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif jus hit me up and we can work out some deals










_Modified by e-townvdub at 5:47 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*FS:AAC/firestone MK4 rear setup for $330 shipped*

sold!!










_Modified by quagmeyer at 4:01 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Easystreet Autopilot Management
-Autopilot ECU/controller - 175psi unit
-All fittings needed, and lots extra
-5 Gal DOT black 9 port tank
-2 viair 380c
-Easystreet manifolds setup for 3/8", all PTC
-Custom door mount for a mkIV GTI
-Everything you need
$1000
Was used for a little over a year with no problems, I would recommend that you replace the compressor relays as they look to be a little corroded. 
I'll snap some pics later this week.

Since I'd read your PM's don't pop up. I pm'd you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (M3NTAL)*

Posting for my friend Mike
It's not bagged but on Hydros
2004 Passat wagon GLS Auto trans, TIP
1 owner, Garaged
46,000 miles
Engine:
Stock with painted covers, chrome caps
Rebuilt alternator
3 optima batteries
Street Charger

Exterior:
Clear bumper markers
Badgeless grill
Chrome Rails
Painted lowers
Wheels:
20x8 45mm Rozzi Peel wheels (5mm spaces up front)
225/30/20 falken 452's
Brakes:
Replacement brembo cross drilled rotors
Powder coated to match dust shields and calipers
Hawk pads
Suspension:
Prohopper 1 pump, 5 dump setup w/accumulators
Installed by Hydroholics (http://www.hydroholics.net)
Interior:
Leather interior with snake print leather inserts
Matching leather floor mats
Suede headliner with pinstripe design
Custom sub enclosure with matching Rozzi spare tire (functional w/tire)
Audio:
2 Kinetik HC 600 batteries
W200 headunit
7" Alpine TV
19" wide screen in the rear hatch
RF Power 1000 amplifier
RF separates throughout
2 12" RF P2D4 subs
360.2 sound processor
Asking $30,000 or Best Offer. Thank you for looking
Email [email protected]


























http://i70.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...9.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...r3.jp
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg


_Modified by dorbritz at 2:23 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i have for sale a complete MKII/MKIII kit
Price $1600obo plus shipping
2 Uvair fronts with Coilovers
Chapman rear kit
3 gallon aluminum tank
EAI 7 switch box
2 dual needle gauges
1 single needle gauge
4 Asco valve manifolds
Water Trap
Pressure Switch
1 Viair 280c
all lines and fittings included
front coil struts are used, but everything else is brand new, never driven on, this was on my MKII project car but im getting married and have to part the car out.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

sold!


_Modified by v2. at 10:52 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (v2.)*

*(1) firestone airbag for sale
-has a small rub mark on it
$60 shipped*


























_Modified by ilde10 at 10:25 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

im very interested in these plz e-mail me. [email protected] my pm doesnt work sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_WTT/FS Easy street digital management
includes controller, brain, wires, ect
all plug and play basically.
all basically brand new. only a month or so old..
550shipped









_Modified by FLMadness at 10:17 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (EurodriverMK3)*

sold!


_Modified by 1.8jettie at 10:45 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

I have a avs clear 7switchbox for sale. brand new in box. bought a diff one while i was waiting for this one to come in.
$90
PM Me


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (harley06)*

markII / markIII / b3
Mason tech signature series front air ride for sale. This is just the front set up, nothing else included. 
$800. 
PM me because I am never really in this forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Basically this would be everything you need if you already have coilovers. The only things missing are a switchbox, and airline/random electrical stuff you will need.
Consists of
3 gallon tank
400c Compressor
sleeve bags and airhouse 2
pre-cut rear bag brackets (saves you some work)
new south triple gauge dash cluster
2 vlair double needle gauges + 1 single needle gauge
pressure switch
8 preassembled leak free smc valves
all the fittings and leader lines you need to make this work and a bag of random crap fittings.
Like I said, you will just need your own switchbox or controller, and airline/electrical wire.
Im looking to get 1300. But shoot me an offer and maybe we can work something out.
Also this stuff is brand new, driven on for about 2 weeks. Just decided I want to start a new project so Im freeing up funds.
Shipped to your door for 1300 OBO


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

braided leader line 1/8 - 1/4 - $35

400 watt relay - $25
[url=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t277/erickjeldsen/relay.jpg[/url]

through hatch fittings 3/4" - 3/8th air line - $20
[url=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t277/erickjeldsen/fittings.jpg[/url]
need these gone, dont be affraid to offer me!


_Modified by tuddy at 10:25 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## BaggedDub954 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

FS: Full mk5 air ride set up...not a feeler, about 1200 MI on them
Mason Tech/Koni Sport Adjustable Front Strut Assemblies
Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
Mason-Tech/Universal Air Rear Air Bags
5-gallon air tank in chrome
water/oil separator
Dual Viair 400 cc air compressors in chrome
3/8" manifold valves
Dual-needle Viair 200 psi air pressure gauges
7 way remote...combinations are endless
stainless steel lines, hoses and connectors
NEW, REDUCED PRICE -2000!!!!!! DONT MISS OUT, im just trying to sell it now so make an offer- its already priced way down. do not want to trade and will not part out unless a few people get together and purchase the entire thing to part out on their own. [email protected] thanx for looking and pictures upon request.

_Modified by BaggedDub954 at 1:06 PM 8-23-2009_

_Modified by BaggedDub954 at 6:08 AM 9-7-2009_


_Modified by BaggedDub954 at 7:49 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## GRCRYGTR (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (BaggedDub954)*

FS: MKV Air set up 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4492971


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (GRCRYGTR)*

*sold*


_Modified by joedubs at 8:09 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (joedubs)*

8 3/8ths asco valves-$220
viair dual needle gauges-$25
viar tank gauge-$10
avs mini switch box-$40
i'll get pics up later


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chachos set up 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34262


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So i have to sell my air-ride, the wife just told me she was pregnant. sad to see this happen but it seems i have to. 
This kit has less then 500 miles on it, i just completed this setup when i got the news, will get you as low as you need to be, as high as 26" or as low as 21" (Laying Frame).
I spent about 3k total putting this kit together, just looking to get close to what i have put into it. will ship/track/insure via UPS. Suspension will remain on car until sold (can try and take pics)
*$2500*
FK Stainless Front/Rear Coilovers Shocks - (If needed for + i can include H&R springs for coils)
Universal Air Aero Sport Front Bags
Firestone Air Assisted Rear Bags 
Arnott Air Ride 8 Valve Manifold
Viair 380c Air Compressor 
Viair 5 Gallon - 4 Port Tank
EAI 7 Switch Box 
110psi / 145psi Pressure Switch
D.O.T 1/4 Air Line (70ft) 
AAC 1/4 Water Trap (All Metal)
2 Viair Dual Needle Analog Gauges (160psi)
1 Viair Single Needle Gauge (160psi)
42 Draft Designs Gauge Panel 
All Needed PTC (Push To Connect Fittings)


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

F.S Mason Tech front set up. Includes struts, and bags. Perfect ocndition, has about 1000 miles on them. Asking 850 picked up. Willing to ship at buyers expense. Im me for details and /or pictures.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Brand New In the Box
EAI 7 way switchbox , comes with valet key to lock switchbox.








45$ Shipped.


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

MKV Bagyard Rear Bags. (I believe they will work on a MKIV too)
1/4" ports
Never Installed
No nipple cutting
No month long wait!








$500 shipped


_Modified by meanopause at 11:46 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*











_Modified by fixmy59bug at 11:46 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Gone.


_Modified by BradenE at 2:18 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

FOR SALE : BRAND NEW ! Easy Street 4Gal pancake tank 
$90CND - $80USD + shipping
i am located in Richmond BC 
email at [email protected]
604-789-2321
thank you


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (felixy69)*

firestone rears.
$80obo
I can probably include some fittings if needed.










_Modified by Banana.Phone at 5:13 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_FOR SALE : BRAND NEW ! Easy Street 4Gal pancake tank 
$90CND - $80USD + shipping
i am located in Richmond BC 
email at [email protected]
604-789-2321
thank you 


how many ports and what size are they?


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

I have:
2 380's NEW
2 airlift manifolds
2 chrome 1/4" avs watertraps
2 smc 3/8" water traps
1compressor relay NEW
2 avs switchboxes
4 Air zenith air pressure guages NEW
2 firestone 2500 bags

SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY, DONT WASTE MY TIME IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED
I have a ton of **** ling around, If you dont see something you want hit me up I might have it! If you want pics i dont have a camera, but i can send them to you with my phone...
~Brandon
717-586-3140


























_Modified by 01Jetta20VT at 3:16 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

I am selling my Mason Tech Sig series front struts( Passat + MK5), they have about 3K miles on this set up, bearing relocation included in this kit. Nothing wrong just upgrading, 650 Plus shipping and paypal. Priced to move.
If you want to be super low and ride nice this is the strut for you.
Kit should be available in about a week, they are still on the car awaiting the new kits arrival


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re:*

Sold.


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 8:55 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gone


_Modified by MadTextureYo at 5:25 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

just in case you guys havent seen this:
its my front set up http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4526679


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

Everything needed for a mk4 gauge setup
2 Dual Needle Gauges 
1 Single Needle Gauge 
1 42dd Gauge Panel
5 1/4 T's 
5 1/8th To 1/4 PTC's 
5 1/th to 1/8th PTC's
$100 obo


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2009 (Static--)*

Edited at the bottom.

_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 9:52 PM 8-25-2009_


_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 7:33 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

FOR SALE: *COMPLETE DIGITAL AIR RIDE KIT w/ EXTRAS!!!*
-5 Gal 8 1/2" port tank
-8 asco valves - plumbed/wired
-Easy Street Auto Pilot
-Dual Viair 400c Compressors
-Dual SMC all metal water traps
-Front and Rear Uvair bags w/ brackets
-Custom MKV gauge pod (at request: no additional cost)
Great opportunity to pick up a top notch kit at a great price. Been on car for about 6 months everything works flawlessly. Selling because I need the money. Will not part out. Need to get rid of it quick.
*Asking $1700+shipping. Will Consider Offers!!*
















*MORE PICS HERE!!!>> * http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...37690
_Modified by Lblizzie at 3:47 PM 8-30-2009_

_Modified by Lblizzie at 3:48 PM 8-30-2009_

_Modified by Lblizzie at 11:08 PM 9-7-2009_


_Modified by Lblizzie at 9:30 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*2x Uvair Aerosport + Uvair Brackets + Leader Lines*

gone.



_Modified by VW06GTI at 10:13 AM 9-19-2009_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

FS: Viair dual chrome 400c compressors. They have less than 30 min use on them and have everything that comes with them brand new. Asking $300


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

Complete MK2/MK3 Air Ride $1400+ Shipping
2x Uvair Aerosport
2x Uvair Brackets
Chapman Rears with vw bushings
1x Viair 480c 150 PSI Compressor
1x 3 gallon tank
4x 300 PSI Asco Manifold Valves
1x 150 PSI Pressure Switch
1x EAI 7 way switchbox
1x 40 Amp Relay
2x Viair Dual Needle 220 PSI gauges
1x Viair Single Needle 160 PSI gauge
1x SMC Water Trap
all lines needed
all fittings needed



_Modified by piroquinha at 4:05 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

$100 takes them both- RE 200 PSI Single port im in south jersey if you need pictures ask me. they were used for 1100 miles on a show car belonging to a buddy of mine, there perfect


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

MKV Patec Holeshot coils notched for leader lines(front & rear). PM me for pics.
$400


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

will have the previous mason-tech design mk2/mk3/corrado front struts for sale next week. can be delivered to h2o. signature series. go low for sure. dampening adjustable koni inserts. 
me on 16s:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

complete Mk4 front setup FS:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4560303


----------



## DriftGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re:*

*Digital air ride control setup *
AUTOLOC Air Command air suspension control. Can be used with any air setup. 
I'm changing my entire setup later this summer, soooooooooooooo......$350 Its almost new / 9.999 out of 10 condition 
It one comes with the 4 pressure senders. 








*Description of Product from website:*
Control your ride! Autoloc’s™ Air Command™ Air Bag Suspension Digital Controller Unit gives your complete control over your air bag suspension system. Featuring fully programmable settings and up to 8 user-defined presets, as well as built-in relay technology to control your air compressor, The Air Command™ gives you total management of your air bag system. Control each individual air bag, front and back separately, or all four bags at once! Viewing and adjusting your settings is a breeze thanks to the unit’s large LCD screen, which features backlit illumination for easy


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

SOLD


_Modified by FthElemnt at 1:28 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

EAI 5 switch air ride controller - $40 shipped OBO


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (01)*

UVAIR Aerosports w/MacPhearson Plates and leader lines
Used for roughly 400 miles
Reason for selling: I just recieved my new Mason Tech set-up
$315 shipped to your door


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

FS - asco 3/8 valves. 8. All connected together, ready to go. Doing a manifold setup instead. Brand new! $250 shipped obo.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Uviar aerosports with brackets and leader lines $310 shipped


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (mmm222)*

I'm selling my Front struts. They are Bagyard shorties, painted black with around 3k on them. Price is $975
All the way down on 19s








and up


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*

Sold


_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 9:50 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

8 SMC 3/8" valves
DOT Fitting Pack (valves, tank, water traps, etc.)
5 gallon 5 port tank
500 shipped.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Selling a few parts from a mk4. Used for like 20 mins total maybe, never even driven on. Just going a different route.
Firestone rears - $300
Viair 400 compressor - $150
4 asco 3/8 valves - $125
If bought all together I'll take off $50


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

FS: aerosport bags over v-maxx struts
approx. 3000 miles on items. includes leader lines 
$400 shipped








link to sale thread: front setup for sale


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_will have the previous mason-tech design mk2/mk3/corrado front struts for sale next week. can be delivered to h2o. signature series. go low for sure. dampening adjustable koni inserts. 



How much ? how many miles or km's on em


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Radvr6T)*

fs: 
MK4 Bagayard front struts with < 2,000 miles on them with Bagyards custom machined mounts and contitech rear bags. all Airline to run from the front leader lines to the spare tire well. also included is the entire hotrod economy kit from AAC 
$2,000 plus coilovers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

custom machined mounts?


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Selling a full mk4 setup. Firestone rears, aerosport fronts, dual 400s, everything else needed including power wire and other little accessories I had to go out and buy. Used for like 50 miles. 
$2,300 obo.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_custom machined mounts?









your machined mounting brackets are "custom" arent they?


----------

